# als + Zeitformen/ gesprochene Sprache



## Glockenblume

Nachdem hier auf dem Forum ausführlich darüber diskutiert worden ist, welche Zeitformen im Zusammenhang mit _als_ in der gehobenen Standardsprache zu verwenden seien, würde es mich es interessieren, wie ihr das in der gesprochenen (bzw. informellen geschriebenen) Sprache seht.

Es ist bereits angsprochen worden, dass heutzutage keine semantischen Unterschiede mehr zwischen den Zeitformen der Vergangenheit bestünden.

Aber was meint Ihr: Können die Zeitformen der Vergangenheit völlig willkürlich eingesetzt werden, oder bestehen (leichte) Verständnisprobleme, wenn man sich nicht innerhalb einer bestimmten Verwendungslogik bewegt?

Nehmen wir den Satz her:
_"Als ich ein Buch las, hat es an der Tür geklopft."_

Versteht Ihr bei dieser Formulierung spontan: "Ich las gerade ein Buch. Während ich gerade mitten beim Lesen war, klopfte es an der Tür."?
Oder haltet Ihr - selbst in gesprochener Sprache - den obenstehenden Satz für holprig und würdet ihn anders formulieren?

(Den obenstehenden Satz habe ich frei erfunden; aber er entspricht genau der Art, wie ihn viele Deutsch lernende Franzosen formulieren würden.)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Und wenn Ihr mich teert und federt: Bitte nicht ins Perfekt wechseln! Bitte das Präteritum des Nebensatzes im Hauptsatz weiterführen, gleichviel, ob gesprochen oder geschrieben.



Ich fände zwei Hauptsätze idiomatischer:

_Ich las gerade ein Buch, da klopfte es an der Tür.

_Da kann ich mir gesprochen zweimal Perfekt vorstellen:

_Ich habe gerade ein Buch gelesen, da hat es an der Tür geklopft._


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Und wenn Ihr mich teert und federt



Ich teere und federe Dich nicht! 
Im übrigen ist der zur Debatte stehende Satz keiner, wie ich ihn schreiben würde. Ich habe nur manchmal Zweifel, wenn ich - mit Befremden - derartige Sätze höre, ob ich selbst zu perfektionistisch bin.


----------



## mevienne

> _"Als ich ein Buch las, hat es an der Tür geklopft."_


_
_
Hört sich seltsam an für mich.
Ich würde es in der gesprochenen Sprache sogar anders unterteilen:
Es hat an der Tür geklopft, aber ich hab gerade ein Buch gelesen.

ich komm deswegen darauf, weil wir zu Hause so ein Beispiel oft abends mit dem Telefon haben, während ich mit unserem Kind beschäftigt bin.
Das Telefon hat geklingelt, aber ich hab XX gerade gebadet.

Die Aussage ist ja eigentlich, dass man nicht an die Tür (oder ans Telefon) gehen konnte, weil man anderweitig beschäftigt war.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> Ich teere und federe Dich nicht!


Du nicht, aber ich mach mir mit meinen Auffassungen nicht nur Freunde. Im Ernst: Ich halte Präteritum und Perfekt nicht für austauschbar. _als_ würde ich nicht mit dem Perfekt gebrauchen, machst ja auch Du nicht, und wenn einmal der Nebensatz im Präteritum steht, wie ließe sich dann ein Wechsel ins Perfekt im Hauptsatz begründen?


----------



## bearded

> als ich ein Buch las, hat es an der Tür geklopft <
Nicht nur französische, sondern auch italienische Deutschlernende wären versucht, den Satz genauso zu formulieren.  In unserer Sprache ist ''mentre leggevo un libro, hanno bussato alla porta'' zwar nicht korrekt, aber umgangssprachlich zulässig und leider weitverbreitet. Ich verstehe SRs Einstellung (aber hängt Freundschaft echt mit Grammatik-Auffassungen zusammen ?).


----------



## mevienne

Mir fällt gerade noch was ein, wie ich es sagen würde, wenn ich möglichst nah an der Satzstellung dranbleiben möchte:

_Während_ ich ein Buch las, hat es an der Tür geklopft.

Nichtsdestotrotz, so eine Satzstellung würde ich nie bilden. Das entspricht nicht der Umgangssprache.


----------



## ablativ

mevienne said:


> _Während_ ich ein Buch las, hat es an der Tür geklopft.
> Nichtsdestotrotz, so eine Satzstellung würde ich nie bilden. Das entspricht nicht der Umgangssprache.



Wie würdest Du denn den Satz umgangssprachlich bilden? Die Variante mit _während _​gefällt mir gut.


----------



## mevienne

ablativ
ich würde es anders strukturieren, etwa wie weiter oben von mir erwähnt. Im Alltag steckt ja eigentlich immer eine Aussage dahinter. Allein die Tatsache, dass es an der Tür geklopft hat, während ich gerade las, ist ja im Alltag wenig interessant. Wenn ich das also jemandem gegenüber platziere, dann möchte ich implizit aussagen, dass ich die Türe nicht geöffnet habe, weil ich gerade verhindert war.

Somit stelle ich umgangssprachlich die Begründung viel stärker in den Vordergrund und drehe die Satzstellung um:
Es hat an der Tür geklopft, aber ich hab gerade ein Buch gelesen.
oder: 
Das Telefon hat geklingelt, aber ich war gerade auf dem Klo (oder was auch immer )


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Und wenn Du doch das Lesen unterbrochen hast und hingegangen bist?


----------



## ablativ

mevienne said:


> Das Telefon hat geklingelt, aber ich war gerade auf dem Klo.



Ganz genau so würde ich den Satz auch formulieren. Wir haben es hier ja mit zwei Hauptsätzen, durch 'aber' verbunden, zu tun. Im ersten Teil steht das umgangssprachlichere Perfekt, im zweiten Teil das ebenfalls umgangssprachliche Präteritum, wie es in der Regel bei Hilfsverben und Modalverben angewandt wird. Das ist ein Satz aus der täglich gesprochenen Umgangssprache und nicht ein Satz aus Grimms' Märchen (mal davon abgesehen, dass es zu deren Zeit noch kein Telefon gab), wo "das Telefon klingelte". 

Allein aus dieser Tatsache heraus (Präteritum bei Hilfs- u. Modalverben, und nicht nur bei der Bildung zusammengesetzter Verbformen) ergibt sich die Widersprüchlichkeit der Ansicht, dass in einem Satz nicht Perfekt und Imperfekt zusammen vorkommen dürfen. 

Ich sehe vielmehr *grundsätzlich* keine Probleme, Präteritum und Perfekt in einem Satz zu vermischen. Wo steht denn - bitteschön - geschrieben, dass dies nicht erlaubt sei oder auch nur schlechter Stil sei (außer in Märchen)? Schimmelreiters Ansicht in allen Ehren, und es steht ihm ja selbstverständlich auch frei, seine selbst erschaffene Regel anzuwenden, aber sie generell jedem und vor allem auch in der Umgangssprache vorzuschreiben, finde ich - vorsichtig gesagt - übertrieben.


----------



## mevienne

Schimmelreiter said:


> Und wenn Du doch das Lesen unterbrochen hast und hingegangen bist?



Du meinst mich, nehme ich an?

Das ist eine berechtigte Frage. Ich habe tatsächlich angenommen, dass im Alltag es normalerweise nicht weiter erwähnenswert ist. Schliesslich hat man die Tür geöffnet, das Resultat wird eher vermittelt, als die Tatsache, was man vorher unterbrochen hat. 
Da ich aber verstehe, worauf du hinausmöchtest, skizziere ich folgendes Szenario:
Ich lese, es klopft an der Tür. Ich stehe auf und öffne die Türe. Es ist ein Vertreter, der mich nervt und ich ärgere mich. 

"Ich habe gerade ein spannendes Buch gelesen, da hat es an der Türe geklopft." 
Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das exakt deine Formulierung, korrekt?


----------



## mevienne

ablativ
Ich gebe dir recht, dass hinsichtlich der beiden Formen ein "Stilbruch" auch in meinen Augen möglich ist. 
Allgemein fällt mir auf, dass manchmal und insbesondere hier im deutschen Forum, sehr viel Haarspalterei betrieben wird, was ich noch nicht mal negativ werten möchte. Wenn ausländische Forumsteilnehmer Fragen stellen, dann meine ich, können wir sie alle in den meisten Fällen sehr gut beantworten. Schliesslich sprechen wir alle Deutsch als Muttersprache.

In diesem Zuge habe ich mich gefragt, wie strikt es wohl andere Sprachen mit bspw den Vergangenheitsformen halten? Im Deutsch sehe ich umgangssprachlich oft mehrere Möglichkeiten. 
Möglich aber ist auch, dass einzelne Dialekte die Grenzen von "geht" bzw "ist kein Hochdeutsch mehr" verschwimmen lassen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Schimmelreiters Ansicht in allen Ehren, und es steht ihm ja selbstverständlich auch frei, seine selbst erschaffene Regel anzuwenden, aber sie generell jedem und vor allem auch in der Umgangssprache vorzuschreiben, finde ich - vorsichtig gesagt - übertrieben.





Schimmelreiter said:


> _Ich habe gerade ein Buch gelesen, da hat es an der Tür geklopft._


Du siehst, ich finde das Perfekt selbstverständlich angemessen. Ich meinte bloß, _als_ verbinde sich nicht gut mit dem Perfekt. *Das* wäre zu diskutieren.


Schimmelreiter said:


> _als_ würde ich nicht mit dem Perfekt gebrauchen, machst ja auch Du nicht, und wenn einmal der Nebensatz im Präteritum steht, wie ließe sich dann ein Wechsel ins Perfekt im Hauptsatz begründen?


Ich vermeide *nicht* das Perfekt in der Umgangssprache, sondern ich vermeide _*als*_ in der Umgangssprache.

Daraus folgt: Wenn man schon einen Nebensatz mit _als_ einleitet (was ich in der Umgangssprache nicht tun würde), dann sollten Neben- und Hauptsatz im Präteritum stehen.

Umgangssprachlich sag ich gern _wie_: _​Wie das Telefon geläutet hat, bin ich hingegangen.


_PS
Im Titel steht _gesprochene Sprache_. Im Titel steht *nicht *_Umgangssprache._ Das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Paar Schuhe, wie man umgangssprachlich sagt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

mevienne said:


> Du meinst mich, nehme ich an?


Entschuldige bitte, wenn das nicht so klar war. Ich tippe etwas hektisch auf meinem Handy. 



mevienne said:


> "Ich habe gerade ein spannendes Buch gelesen, da hat es an der Türe geklopft."
> Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das exakt deine Formulierung, korrekt?


Genau.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich meinte bloß, _als_ verbinde sich nicht gut mit dem Perfekt. *Das* wäre zu diskutieren.
> 
> Ich vermeide *nicht* das Perfekt in der Umgangssprache, sondern ich vermeide _*als*_ in der Umgangssprache.



Geht es Dir nicht darum, dass man einen Satzteil im Perfekt und den anderen im Präteritum schreibt?


> Bitte nicht ins Perfekt wechseln! Bitte das Präteritum des Nebensatzes im Hauptsatz weiterführen, gleichviel, ob gesprochen oder geschrieben.


Bezog sich diese Aussage nur auf Sätze mit der Konjunktion 'als'? Dann habe ich Deine Aussage tatsächlich falsch verstanden. 

Davon unabhängig ist es doch so, dass in der gesprochenen Sprache (und damit meine ich, wie vermutlich auch die Threadstarterin, keine sprachwissenschaftlich gehaltenen Vorträge), de facto und realiter ein Mix von Perfekt und Präteritum sogar innerhalb eines Satzes ganz nach Gusto gesprochen-sprachtypisch ist, wie es auch an anderer Stelle ausgedrückt wird. Dies wird sogar als Stilmittel eingesetzt, um eine Geschichte authentischer und spannender zu machen. Aber wenn es darum gar nicht geht, sind wir ja nicht unterschiedlicher Meinung.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Geht es Dir nicht darum, dass man einen Satzteil im Perfekt und den anderen im Präteritum schreibt?
> 
> Bezog sich diese Aussage nur auf Sätze mit der Konjunktion 'als'? Dann habe ich Deine Aussage tatsächlich falsch verstanden.
> 
> Davon unabhängig ist es doch so, dass in der gesprochenen Sprache (und damit meine ich, wie vermutlich auch die Threadstarterin, keine sprachwissenschaftlich gehaltenen Vorträge), de facto und realiter ein Mix von Perfekt und Präteritum sogar innerhalb eines Satzes ganz nach Gusto gesprochen-sprachtypisch sind, wie es auch an anderer Stelle ausgedrückt wird. Dies wird sogar als Stilmittel eingesetzt, um eine Geschichte authentischer und spannender zu machen. Aber wenn es darum gar nicht geht, sind wir ja nicht unterschiedlicher Meinung.


Mit dem Stilmittel hast Du völlig recht. Man kann damit Leben in die gesprochene Sprache bringen, auch prosodisch.

_als_ ist in der Tat ein Spezialfall für mich (und ich würde ja gern darüber diskutieren, ob nur ich bei diesem Wort so ticke). Ich beschränke meine Betrachtung auf das gleichzeitige _als _und lasse das vorzeitige außen vor.

Für mich ist dieses _als_ der Inbegriff hochkorrekter standardsprachlicher Gleichzeitigkeit, inkompatibel mit Perfekt und/oder Umgangssprache. Ist das jetzt nur meine persönliche Verrücktheit _aka_ Idiosynkrasie oder gibt's im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum noch jemanden, dem's so geht?


----------



## mevienne

Schimmelreiter said:


> Mit dem Stilmittel hast Du völlig recht. Man kann damit Leben in die gesprochene Sprache bringen, auch prosodisch.
> 
> _als_ ist in der Tat ein Spezialfall für mich (und ich würde ja gern darüber diskutieren, ob nur ich bei diesem Wort so ticke). Ich beschränke meine Betrachtung auf das gleichzeitige _als _und lasse das vorzeitige außen vor.
> 
> Für mich ist dieses _als_ der Inbegriff hochkorrekter standardsprachlicher Gleichzeitigkeit, inkompatibel mit Perfekt und/oder Umgangssprache. Ist das jetzt nur meine persönliche Verrücktheit _aka_ Idiosynkrasie oder gibt's im ganzen deutschen Sprachraum noch jemanden, dem's so geht?




Nun ja, ich für meinen Teil habe zu Beginn auch geschrieben, dass sich der Satz so etwas merkwürdig für mich anhört. Konkret habe also auch ich ein Problem mit diesem "als" gleich zu Beginn des Satzes. Ich kann jedoch nicht begründen, weshalb.


----------



## Frank78

ablativ said:


> Davon unabhängig ist es doch so, dass in der gesprochenen Sprache (und damit meine ich, wie vermutlich auch die Threadstarterin, keine sprachwissenschaftlich gehaltenen Vorträge), de facto und realiter ein Mix von Perfekt und Präteritum sogar innerhalb eines Satzes ganz nach Gusto gesprochen-sprachtypisch sind, wie es auch an anderer Stelle ausgedrückt wird. Dies wird sogar als Stilmittel eingesetzt, um eine Geschichte authentischer und spannender zu machen. Aber wenn es darum gar nicht geht, sind wir ja nicht unterschiedlicher Meinung.



 Oder sagen wir einfach, der Mix klingt besser.

Zweimal Präteritum klingt für die Umgangssprache sehr gestelzt.
Zweimal Perfekt ist extrem lang und man hat die Wiederholung von "haben" drinnen.

Diesen Mix gibt es aber nicht nur in der Vergangenheit, sondern auch in der Zukunft:

"Falls es morgen schneit, werden wir nicht nach Hamburg fahren."


----------



## Elektrofinger

Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber bedingt durch meine Sozialisation in der österreichischen Unterschicht käme ich ohnehin nicht in Versuchung, hochdeutsch auch nur versuchsweise zu _sprechen_, solange mich alle Zuhörer auch im muttersprachlichen Dialekt einigermaßen verstehen. Somit stellt sich die Frage mit oder ohne "Mit"-Vergangenheit mir nicht. Dass die (praktisch nie zu 100% zum fiktiven Hochdeutschen kompatible) _gesprochene_ deutsche Verkehrssprache jedes prinzipiell deutschen Muttersprachlers im Detail in großen Zügen von dessen sprachprägendem regionalen Umfeld abhängt, wird dieser auch nur selten leugnen können. 

Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass selbst _Geschriebenes_ nie seine geografische Herkunft abstreiten können wird und finde das auch gut so! Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach lediglich, seine Äußerungen derart zu formulieren, dass alle Zuhörer bzw. Leser den Sinn richtig erfassen können.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frank78 said:


> "Falls es morgen schneit, werden wir nicht nach Hamburg fahren."


Hier ist es umgekehrt, hier wäre Futur im Nebensatz falsch, jedenfalls nicht Standard.


----------



## Frank78

Schimmelreiter said:


> Hier ist es umgekehrt, hier wäre Futur im Nebensatz falsch, jedenfalls nicht Standard.



Erklär mir mal deine Logik. Du lehnst es ab, Perfekt und Präteritum gleichzusetzen, aber hast kein Problem damit Präsens für Zukünftiges zu verwenden?

Die einzige Unterscheidung, die im Deutschen wichtig ist, ist die zwischen Vergangenheit und Nichtvergangenheit. Alle andere ("lateinischen") Zeitformen wurden dem Deutschen später "übergestülpt" und eine strikte Unterscheidung hat sich nie etabliert.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frank78 said:


> Erklär mir mal deine Logik.


Weil das im Konditionalsatz eben so ist. 


canoo

_​_


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Für mich ist dieses _als_ der Inbegriff hochkorrekter standardsprachlicher Gleichzeitigkeit, inkompatibel mit Perfekt und/oder Umgangssprache.



Würdest Du wirklich sagen: _Als ich noch jung war, log ich viel_? Stell Dir mal einen Tatortkrimi vor, in dem der Beschuldigte behauptet, im Gegensatz zu früher jetzt immer die Wahrheit zu sagen. Und stell Dir vor, diese Art der Tempus-Anwendung würde den ganzen Krimi lang durchgehalten. Nach ein paar Minuten würde jeder abschalten.

Klingt das nicht geradezu so unidiomatisch, dass es schon fast falsch ist?

_Als ich noch jung war, habe ich viel gelogen_. Ich finde, *nur *so ist der Satz richtig.

Edit: Oder hältst Du die Konjunktion 'als' hier für nicht umgangssprachlich?

_*Wie* ich noch jung war ... _käme für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> _Als ich noch jung war, habe ich viel gelogen_. Ich finde, *nur *so ist der Satz richtig.


Du hast völlig recht. Aus Dummheit und/oder Schlamperei habe ich vorhin diesen Gebrauch nicht ausgenommen. Statt 

_Als ich noch jung war, habe ich viel gelogen.
_
könnte man auch 
_
Während ich jung war/In meiner Jugend habe ich __viel gelogen.
_
sagen. Übrigens: Was muss ich da von Deiner Jugend hören?



Ich meinte Sätze wie

_Als die Bremsen versagten, kam das Fahrzeug ins Schleudern.

_
Ich finde sowohl
_
Als die Bremsen versagten, ist das Fahrzeug ins Schleudern gekommen.

_als auch

_Als die Bremsen versagt haben, ist das Fahrzeug ins Schleudern gekommen.

_als auch

_Als die Bremsen versagt haben, kam das Fahrzeug ins Schleudern.
_
unpassend.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Der Konditionalsatz steht üblicherweise nicht im Futur.

Aber was heißt das schon:

_Falls ich jemals reich sein werde, wird mich mein Beruf nicht mehr beim Posten stören.





_PS 
Übrigens steht auch der Temporalsatz üblicherweise nicht im Futur:

_Sobald ich ihn sehe, werde ich ihn informieren.
_


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Falls ich jemals reich sein werde, wird mich mein Beruf nicht mehr beim Posten stören.
> _


(Das scheint er ja schon jetzt nicht mehr zu tun.)

Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass trotz Verstoßes gegen die Futur-Regel der Satz eigentlich so besser klingt als im Präsens? Weil sich das zukunftsorientierte "jemals" nicht mit der Gegenwart verträgt?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

An _jemals_ liegt's nicht: _Falls ich ihn jemals treffe, werde ich ihm meine Meinung sagen.


_​Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass das Futur den Konditionalsatz semantisch (nicht formal) an den Irrealis heranrückt.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> An _jemals_ liegt's nicht: _Falls ich ihn jemals treffe, werde ich ihm meine Meinung sagen.
> _​Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass das Futur den Konditionalsatz semantisch (nicht formal) an den Irrealis heranrückt.



Ja, wahrscheinlich, à la Anatevka "Wenn ich einmal reich wär ..." (Fiddler on the Roof)


----------

